# Teichpflegeset von ALDI - Eure Meinung dazu?



## CityCobra (22. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Der Frühling steht ja quasi vor der Tür, und seit einigen Tagen ist mein Teich endlich wieder kpl. Eisfrei.
In Kürze werde ich auch wieder den Filter und die Pumpen in Betrieb nehmen, ich hoffe die Technik funktioniert nach der Winterpause zuverlässig.

Gerade habe ich auf der Seite von ALDI zufällig entdeckt das es dort ab dem 31.03. ein Teichpflegeset gibt, bestehend aus -

- Wasseraufbereiter (250 ml), bindet giftige Stoffe
- Algenvernichter (250 ml), mit 3-Phasen-Wirkstoff; schonend für Fische und Pflanzen
- Teich-Klar (250 ml), rein natürliche Inhaltsstoffe
- Teststäbchen (2 Stück), zur Kontrolle der Wasserqualität

http://www.aldi-essen.de/aldi_angebot_mi_31_03_2010_48_302_4877_5.html

alles zusammen für 7,99 €.

Taugt das was, oder kann man sich das Geld sparen?
Bisher hatte ich eigentlich bis auf Probleme im Hochsommer mit Fadenalgen keine sichtbaren Probleme mit meinem Teich und den Fischen.
Auch die Goldorfen haben den Winter vollzählig überlebt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Christine (22. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflegeset von ALDI - Eure Meinung dazu?*

Hallo Marc,



CityCobra schrieb:


> ...
> - Algenvernichter (250 ml), mit 3-Phasen-Wirkstoff; schonend für Fische und Pflanzen


käme bei mir sofort auf den Sondermüll.



> Bisher hatte ich eigentlich bis auf Probleme im Hochsommer mit Fadenalgen keine sichtbaren Probleme mit meinem Teich und den Fischen.



Also - selbst wenn es was taugt, Du brauchst es gar nicht.


----------



## karsten. (22. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflegeset von ALDI - Eure Meinung dazu?*

Hallo

Lidl warnt wenigstens 
Teichpflegeset 
Wiki: 





> Biozide werden auch „nichtlandwirtschaftliche Pestizide“ genannt.





> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algizid



gern noch etwas aus den Tiefen des Forums 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24648/?q=algenvernichter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2940/?q=algenvernichter


mfG


----------



## Wild (22. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflegeset von ALDI - Eure Meinung dazu?*

Hallo,

von Chemie im Teich
wird nur der Händler reich!

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Eugen (22. März 2010)

*AW: Teichpflegeset von ALDI - Eure Meinung dazu?*

Also ich würde zuschlagen. 

Soviel Schrott für soo wenig Geld


----------

